# East Anglia possible meet ???



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

hello people

ok we can try again was thinking that there doesnt seem to be much going on inthe East Anglia region in the way of meetings, we did try and arrange one back in July but TT site was down for some maintenance at that time so final defo arrangements couldnt be made. Just looking to see if anyones interested in the next month or so for a meeting somewhere in the region (suggestions where welcome) possibly lakeside services one saturday night.. kinda central apparently gets pretty busy aswell, but like i say put some suggestions forward..



Blaine


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

hi mate did you say lakeside services if so im 0.5 miles fom there so count me in    

Be good to do some meets i suggested southend near the pier meet before but went down like a lead balloon :x

andy


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

hi mate, yea lakeside seems to be the place to be so i hear, can you vouchfor that does it get busy down there?

yeaa southend would be good, im down there once or twice a month then on to basildon but seems to be rubbish down there lately and there going to lakeside instead.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

ip2_tt said:


> hi mate, yea lakeside seems to be the place to be so i hear, can you vouchfor that does it get busy down there?
> 
> yeaa southend would be good, im down there once or twice a month then on to basildon but seems to be rubbish down there lately and there going to lakeside instead.


hi mate yes lakeside gets very busy on a saturday night but not many places to park and look at the drifting which everyone does there ......

yes i have also gone to basildon but lately they have put speed humps down that road !!!!

got any pics of your car ill look out for you or we should have a meet if this thread gets any interest

andy


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

they drift down there do they!! nice touch!

yes mate here it is...


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

looks qulaity mate ill look out for you or ill pm you next time i pop out here is mine !!!!!

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

andy


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

bump bump..bump it up!


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

I might have some of that !! Heres mine.

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

i know this gonna sound well random but my old chap and me old dear said to me the other day they see a well nice colour TT like electric blue when they were watching my football team in clacton ?? could this be ??? lol

so your up for it aswell yea mate?


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes that would have been mine .  I was parked just outside the football ground .Depends when you are thinking of meeting up m8

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

I'm up for it depending on when. I work a lot of evenings so will have to be a bit in advance. A Sunday evening would always be inviting......NEVER work those!

Maggs

here's me.....


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

well lets get it sorted then mate get a date properly Sunday evening sounds good edit your thread and get meeting .............

andy :lol: otherwise it will be xmas before too long


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Just to say the first I could do would be end Sept. Got trips away, birthday and parents visiting before that.

Go ahead and book beforehand if you want tho!


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

well saturdays is when its most busy - est down there would be pretty good to get down there on a saturday night, how about saturday september 13th? ? month away?


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Not for me. Working all day then a week late 30th birthday dinner with my mates.


----------



## ant1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Well i could be up for it. What about somewhere more central in East Anglia :? , what about sunny Clacton? Ipswich or Colchester? there a pub with a big car park just of the A12 in Colchester?


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

What he said  

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

I think it'd be better a bit more central. Still up for Lakeside if no takers closer though!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

well saturdays is when its most busy - est down there would be pretty good to get down there on a saturday night, how about saturday september 13th? ? month away?

Im up for that


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

I can't but go ahead anyway, hopefully I'll make the next one


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

would be good if we could all make it on a certain day anyone else have any thoughts on a date and place to meet pretty central in east anglia

1. lakeside

list 'em


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What's happening with this thread then?

Best days for most people I should think is a Saturday so make it a Saturday where we can do a during the day thing with lunch and a cruz? As for venue, what's at Lakeside, other than shops? Prefer the idea of Suffolk - nice countryside, nice country pub for a good lunch followed by a nice windy bended laned drives with a bit of countryside. Just an idea!

Or maybe Southend is a good place? Years ago when TT meets were down there, TTiers would line up their motors infront of the arcades on the chevrons and get authority by the police to do so. At night, this is great fun especially with girlies passing by who you can get to photo at the front of your car, in it or drapped over it  (as previously done ohhh yes  ), especially on the second Saturday of each month as it bussles because of the other forum Essex Cruzers going down there. Great colourful piccie taking, bit of seaside, plenty of junk food places to eat and generally a good fun late afternoon/night out if a few pull it off 8). We could all even venture to the Treaure Island there and go on all the rides if you dared! 8)


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Southend or Suffolk good to me. Personally would prefer pub lunch and cruise to girls draped over my car  lol, but am willing to do either (minus the girls)

Can't do any Say until end of Sept tho, I'm a busy gal! lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok, how about Saturday 27th September for everyone?

Those of you who live in Suffolk, can you do some research or know of any nice pubs in some lovely areas where we a) Can have lovely good choice of food and b) ample parking for our beloved TTs and c) have a little cruz afterwards. I know Lavingham, Long Melford, Bury St Edmunds, Clare, Sudbury and a few more are very nice places to drive with lovely towns and surrounds but not too familiar with the pubs. Maybe a few hotels round that area may do nice food with parking? . let's get this rolling people


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

There's a nice food pub called The Beagle just on the outskirts of Ipswich. I was there the other week and observed a group of MX5 drivers meeting there then going for a spin. There's a car park around the back or a long drive leading from the road to the pub (where the Mazdas were all parked). Also a lovely beer garden......

Just a suggestion!

Dottie, do you think it's coincedence you and I are the only ones as women saying a nice pub meal would be a good place to start, lol!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well Goonette, we could always do a little joint girlie shopping trip of our own via a nice pub for lunch if those boyz don't come up with much else   ... but then I think Essex Audi may want to join in if we did this as he is a Lakeside boy and I know what his fav shop is! :lol: 

On another note, Ipswich is pretty central and easy to get to also. Like the idea of Ipswich and The Beagle pub sounds a really nice pub also especially with a beer garden, just what we are looking for with parking .

So do we have a potential date and venue people? 

Date :- 27th September
Venue :- The Beagle pub, Ipswich


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

if were saying the beagle whattime we looking at,

no one fancy a southend trip then ?


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

27th is fine with me!

Takes women to organise it as usual! 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

27th Sept cool with me too 8)


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

what time we saying sat 27th sep as its a saturday and saturdays are football days well until 4.45


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Well thought Dottie, that Sat is an Ipswich home game and an evening kick off, 5.20 apparently. Bugger!

Is anyone else interested in this or just us? The boys seem to have gone quiet.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, we did tr Goonette.


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Indeed, perhaps it's because there wouldn't be women draped over their cars at The Beagle?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

goonette said:


> Indeed, perhaps it's because there wouldn't be women draped over their cars at The Beagle?


 We can do that! :lol:


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Oh yes, that's true. lol


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

im male and im up for it


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Coming home last night and noticed lakeside being very busy actually it was so busy people drifting and that really good meet if u all fancy this one saturday night


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

lakeside would be good chap i wouldnt mind popping down one sat night mate, do u just go there or southend first then down to lakeside?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

9th August this thread was started and still no venue, date or anything! :roll: Goonette, fancy meeting up on our own for a girlie spot of lunch?


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Dotti said:


> 9th August this thread was started and still no venue, date or anything! :roll: Goonette, fancy meeting up on our own for a girlie spot of lunch?


Yeah that sounds good. We'll do it without the boys!


----------



## marc tt (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah b good to meet up, i'm from ipswich and would like to do some cruisin so count me in !


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

It's been a while since I looked in here ... shame to see it so quiet out this way in East Anglia ... not sure that I fancy a drfiting evening at Lakeside, but the Beagle's not so far away ...


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Dottie and I are trying to fix the Beagle as a meeting place. Its those lads who are after drifting, lol.


----------

